# New species discovered & and chytrid related news...



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... nders.html

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... index.html

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... cobra.html

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... -fish.html

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... index.html



Chytrid... 

detection: 

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... -skin.html

cure: 

http://news.nationalgeographic.com/news ... ungus.html


----------



## UmbraSprite (Mar 2, 2007)

Always great to see new discoveries....

and good to see positive news about Chytrid. Still a long way to go in finding a method to distribute something inert into the habitats however.

Thanks for posting these!


----------



## kyle1745 (Feb 15, 2004)

Thanks for sharing, great information.

The frog in the next to last link is wild... some huge feed.


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

great new discoveries!!


----------

